# PEYTON MANNING WILL NO LONGER BE ASSOCIATED WITH "ZEUS" WWF SUPERSTAR



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Jason Manning will no longer be associated with "ZEUS" WIRE WHEELS


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Who's Jason Manning?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Lowrider19


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, ok.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Why? What happened?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

More zues drama? I just can't believe that. Why even make a topic.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Too much drama in the wire wheel world, I'm going back to Cragar SS and Supremes, lol.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> More zues drama? I just can't believe that. Why even make a topic.


I concur


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

No Drama with Charlie at Wire Wheel King!

Man of his word!

Good Fucking Wheels!



But quality doesnt come cheap!


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Tami said:


> Jason Manning will no longer be associated with "ZEUS" WIRE WHEELS


Mas chisme


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No Drama with Charlie at Wire Wheel King!
> 
> Man of his word!
> 
> ...


This I have to agree with :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No Drama with Charlie at Wire Wheel King!
> 
> Man of his word!
> 
> ...


X2 Charlie & Leni/WWK are great people an the business they run is top notch in customer service and quality!!!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Tami said:


> Jason Manning will no longer be associated with "ZEUS" WIRE WHEELS


Time to take the cheese grater and get his Zeus tattoo back.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye isn't that the guy who lived in alabama, you know the one we had to contact to get wheels made in cali.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> More zues drama? I just can't believe that. Why even make a topic.


Obviously you don't want to give up on being a HATER, but NO DRAMA intended, just a statement!!!

and legally, I believe I'm required to post it: that way if something happens; it can't be turned around that I never mentioned it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Tami said:


> Obviously you don't want to give up on being a HATER, but NO DRAMA intended, just a statement!!!
> 
> and legally, I believe I'm required to post it: that way if something happens; it can't be turned around that I never mentioned it.


Far from it. In all fairness, if anyone is a HATER in this topic then i think it's pretty obvious to all. I'm actually a potential customer that has held off on buying due completely to all the bull that YOU post up on this site since the day you got on here and started with your unprofessional comments and drama. The fact that you can't see that you negatively impact the business you work for is crazy. Great looking wheels, but what a horrible face to put on that business. They should hire somebody with the skill set to deal with the public that knows when to hold back on the childish posting and zues just may sell more wheels. Just an fyi, theres no legality that requires you to disclose who does or doesn't work for your dads company. SMH


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn,

:drama:


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yea what he said you know my grandpa lived to be 108 years old you know why Because he minded his own fucking biz grow up 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Lmao @ topic change "Payton Manning"


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

That's what I said too! ^^^^^


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

johnnie65 said:


> Who's Jason Manning?


Me.



King Of Rimz said:


> Why? What happened?


Nothing,they wanted the sales on LIL,so I went to FB,made a page with almost 3,000 likes,now they want Facebook. It's all about the money. The last 2 orders I got in,no updates,no pics of the wheels,nothing for me to send to the customer. So I called to get some reasons why and Tami called the customer's wife and told her she would keep her updated with pics. I get another call from the wife asking what's up with the wheels,so I had to beg Pat to take a pic,so I could send it to them. Made me look bad because I had promised pics along the way,and a 2 month timeframe. 1 pic and 4 months passed before they were finished and shipped out.



Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye isn't that the guy who lived in alabama, you know the one we had to contact to get wheels made in cali.


Yep,that's me. I was originally supposed to be the Southeast distributor only,but some of the other guys they picked flaked out,so I was left with the whole US...then Tami wanted more money,so she became her own salesperson/secretary. I only dealt with Pat,Tami wouldn't talk to me after February or so.



Tami said:


> Obviously you don't want to give up on being a HATER, but NO DRAMA intended, just a statement!!!
> 
> and legally, I believe I'm required to post it: that way if something happens; it can't be turned around that I never mentioned it.


You're not "required" to post anything,I was not an employee,not on the payroll. 



cashmoneyspeed said:


> Far from it. In all fairness, if anyone is a HATER in this topic then i think it's pretty obvious to all. I'm actually a potential customer that has held off on buying due completely to all the bull that YOU post up on this site since the day you got on here and started with your unprofessional comments and drama. The fact that you can't see that you negatively impact the business you work for is crazy. Great looking wheels, but what a horrible face to put on that business. They should hire somebody with the skill set to deal with the public that knows when to hold back on the childish posting and zues just may sell more wheels. Just an fyi, theres no legality that requires you to disclose who does or doesn't work for your dads company. SMH


 Pat makes great wheels,but Tami makes the business decisions. That is why there are no knockoffs or chips,they don't want to spend the money,so therefore,it is not a complete wheel. I stood up for Zeus all the way back to August of last year,and I was the ONLY person on this site doing so,anyone can look back on the thread and see. They give away wheels to people on LIL that are regular posters,so they will like them. Who won the set from the New Years Majestics picnic? "Altered Ones" from LIL,who turned around and sold them immediately. Hmmmm. There are other examples,including a set being built,basically for free for another poster who regularly gives thumbs up on the thread. Whatever caused them to not want me as a distributor is fine,that's why we haven't spoken in 8 months.But don't start making multiple topics with my name in it,leave it alone,and move on.-Jason


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Fucked up shit Peyton! LoL!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

All this time I thought it was Payton Manning from the Denver Broncos though I was going to see pics of him in a lowlow......... smh


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

LOL......he is a distant cousin,though.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> Me.
> 
> Nothing,they wanted the sales on LIL,so I went to FB,made a page with almost 3,000 likes,now they want Facebook. It's all about the money. The last 2 orders I got in,no updates,no pics of the wheels,nothing for me to send to the customer. So I called to get some reasons why and Tami called the customer's wife and told her she would keep her updated with pics. I get another call from the wife asking what's up with the wheels,so I had to beg Pat to take a pic,so I could send it to them. Made me look bad because I had promised pics along the way,and a 2 month timeframe. 1 pic and 4 months passed before they were finished and shipped out.
> 
> ...


Buying off MODs (with free wheels) is the way to do (shady) business here on LIL. 

JD Check In!

:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

JASON; NUMEROUS REASONS ,
I HAVEN'T SPOKEN TO YOU BECAUSE AS FAR AS I WAS CONCERNED; I HAD GIVEN YOU MY THIRD AND FINAL WARNING TO QUIT KNOCKING "DAYTON" and you turned that around that I was screaming at you.

#2 YOU'VE ONLY SOLD 8-9 SETS THIS WHOLE TIME. ON THAT RATIO; A COMPANY COULD GO BROKE

#3 I'VE TOLD YOU TO STOP GIVING FITMENT ADVICE, IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT

#4 I HAD TO PRATICALY BEG TO GET CUSTOMER INFO FROM YOU/ I DON'T EVEN HAVE A CLUE WHAT YOU WERE COLLECTING


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Buying off MODs (with free wheels) is the way to do (shady) business here on LIL.
> 
> JD Check In!
> 
> :drama:


lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Buying off MODs (with free wheels) is the way to do (shady) business here on LIL.
> 
> JD Check In!
> 
> :drama:


I'm kind of disappointed in your comment- NO MODS were given free wheels
I thought it would be a great way to start the NEW YEAR at the MAJESTIC PICNIC and offer a $ one dollar drawing for a set of wheels, YES a LAY IT LOW member won; but it could of been anyone / YES he sold the wheels- JASON didnt bother to mention he needed to get into an argument with the guy


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Far from it. In all fairness, if anyone is a HATER in this topic then i think it's pretty obvious to all. I'm actually a potential customer that has held off on buying due completely to all the bull that YOU post up on this site since the day you got on here and started with your unprofessional comments and drama. The fact that you can't see that you negatively impact the business you work for is crazy. Great looking wheels, but what a horrible face to put on that business. They should hire somebody with the skill set to deal with the public that knows when to hold back on the childish posting and zues just may sell more wheels. Just an fyi, theres no legality that requires you to disclose who does or doesn't work for your dads company. SMH


IN ALL FAIRNESS; Sorry you feel that way. You say Negativity, I call it- Calling out the truth. I am probally one of the few that you can't pinpoint one lie I've said. This didnt have to turn into drama but now it is what it is once again. And yes; when you're no longer responsible for ones action, you do need to post a statement.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

all this drama and bullshit over some wheels. anything that is Zenith, was Zenith, called Zenith people stay away.

if you want REAL QUALITY WHEELS, WITHOUT LOVE STORIES, PEOPLE IN DIFFERENT STATES TAKING ORDERS WHEN YOU CAN'T ORDER DIRECTLY. MODS GETTING KICKBACKS, SAVE YOUR MONEY AND BUY HERE http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/wirewheels.php


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> all this drama and bullshit over some wheels. anything that is Zenith, was Zenith, called Zenith people stay away.
> 
> if you want REAL QUALITY WHEELS, WITHOUT LOVE STORIES, PEOPLE IN DIFFERENT STATES TAKING ORDERS WHEN YOU CAN'T ORDER DIRECTLY. MODS GETTING KICKBACKS, SAVE YOUR MONEY AND BUY HERE http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/wirewheels.php







Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Tami said:


> IN ALL FAIRNESS; Sorry you feel that way. You say Negativity, I call it- Calling out the truth. I am probally one of the few that you can't pinpoint one lie I've said. This didnt have to turn into drama but now it is what it is once again. And yes; when you're no longer responsible for ones action, you do need to post a statement.


I never called you a liar. The guy you made the topic about was the only person I've dealt with from your little company that showed a high level of customer care and quoted me for exactly what I was looking for. Now, Tami on the other hand has shown nothing but public drama and "hating" in other wheel topics. I do not appreciate the hater comment and hope it was worth the sale on a set of 60 spokes chrome with gold spokes and whatever China made accessories go along with them. Needless to say this bs topic cost you at least one customer ordering one set of wheels to start. I was simply waiting on USA made ko's and chips to be made but i see now that you are the one responsible for those items never being made. Anybody asks about Z wheels, and ill let them know my experience. 
Zenith/zues/jd/same thing


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> All this time I thought it was Payton Manning from the Denver Broncos though I was going to see pics of him in a lowlow......... smh


:roflmao: thats what I thought too


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

I think this calls for a Peyton Manning sale at Zeus.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I never called you a liar. The guy you made the topic about was the only person I've dealt with from your little company that showed a high level of customer care and quoted me for exactly what I was looking for. Now, Tami on the other hand has shown nothing but public drama and "hating" in other wheel topics. I do not appreciate the hater comment and hope it was worth the sale on a set of 60 spokes chrome with gold spokes and whatever China made accessories go along with them. Needless to say this bs topic cost you at least one customer ordering one set of wheels to start. I was simply waiting on USA made ko's and chips to be made but i see now that you are the one responsible for those items never being made. Anybody asks about Z wheels, and ill let them know my experience.
> Zenith/zues/jd/same thing


Like I said; I really am sorry you feel this way. I wasn't insinuating you called me a lier, I was just saying I hadn't lied about anything.
I will pull the card on this one; Jason saying I won't spend the money for knockoffs, I WISH I COULD, but it wouldn't be worth it- I tried to go brass, then bronze and next stainless; After initial costs, I don't think anybody would be willing to fork over $900-$1000 for USA knockoffs** the economy isn't at a place for that. I even had a brainstorm of just regular steel from USA and Pat bursted my bubble and said no / you can't do steel on steel, do you know how pissed these guys would be if they had to use a flame torch to get their knockoffs off???? So that is the real reason why, as for now, meaning at this moment....


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Tami,

I think this topic can still be saved by posting a pic of your daughter!

:x:




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Knockoffs aint comin. Ive waited almost a year and worked with tami. They can make them, they can chrome them, but material is rediculous. Unless they find a better brass supplier or scrap im stuck having frankenstein wheels. 

Btw im a mod and i only wish i got free wheels. Far from it. I wouldnt be deserving of them if i did.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Buying off MODs (with free wheels) is the way to do (shady) business here on LIL.
> 
> JD Check In!
> 
> :drama:



LMFAO!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

if only Tami and the Zeus crew bought cars off a certain MOD on here, this topic would be cleaned up.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow:

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tami said:


> JASON; NUMEROUS REASONS ,
> I HAVEN'T SPOKEN TO YOU BECAUSE AS FAR AS I WAS CONCERNED; I HAD GIVEN YOU MY THIRD AND FINAL WARNING TO QUIT KNOCKING "DAYTON" and you turned that around that I was screaming at you.
> 
> #2 YOU'VE ONLY SOLD 8-9 SETS THIS WHOLE TIME. ON THAT RATIO; A COMPANY COULD GO BROKE
> ...


 Kind of hard to sell wheels when you raise prices,no one has ever heard of the wheels because of lack of advertising,and they are not complete with knockoffs. I did what I could with the limited resources I had,like making the Facebook page since you wanted LayitLow to yourself. I didn't give you customer info other than the names because you kept trying to take my sales,they called me for a reason. 



cashmoneyspeed said:


> The guy you made the topic about was the only person I've dealt with from your little company that showed a high level of customer care and quoted me for exactly what I was looking for. Now, Tami on the other hand has shown nothing but public drama and "hating" in other wheel topics.


Thank you for the compliment,CMS. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Far from it. In all fairness, if anyone is a HATER in this topic then i think it's pretty obvious to all. I'm actually a potential customer that has held off on buying due completely to all the bull that YOU post up on this site since the day you got on here and started with your unprofessional comments and drama. The fact that you can't see that you negatively impact the business you work for is crazy. Great looking wheels, but what a horrible face to put on that business. They should hire somebody with the skill set to deal with the public that knows when to hold back on the childish posting and zues just may sell more wheels. Just an fyi, theres no legality that requires you to disclose who does or doesn't work for your dads company. SMH




:nicoderm:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Not surprised. I heard JD and Nicky from Envious Touch are looking for a 3rd roommate...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

unprofessional as shit :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

nisra said:


> Not surprised. I heard JD and Nicky from Envious Touch are looking for a 3rd roommate...


LMFAO!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

LMAO @ topic name change.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

I WAS GOING TO ASK THE MODS TO DELETE THIS THREAD AND PAT SAID WHY?????????

EVERYONE'S BEEN COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING BORED ON LAY IT LOW AND IF IT TOOK A NEW THREAD TO SAY WE ARE GETTING 
RID OF OUR SNIBBLING SALES PERSON: THEN HALLELUJAH!!!!!!
YOU'RE ALL COMING TOGETHER AGAIN AND ARE BACK, EVEN IF IT IS AT OUR EXPENSE...
HE SAID SEE YOU ON OUR REAL THREAD SOON WITH HIS NEW "88" and "96" SPOKE!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tami said:


> I WAS GOING TO ASK THE MODS TO DELETE THIS THREAD AND PAT SAID WHY?????????
> 
> EVERYONE'S BEEN COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING BORED ON LAY IT LOW AND IF IT TOOK A NEW THREAD TO SAY WE ARE GETTING
> RID OF OUR SNIBBLING SALES PERSON: THEN HALLELUJAH!!!!!!
> ...


Careful,you're showing your true colors again. Your 88's and 96's should be original.......


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Peezy_420 said:


> unprofessional as shit :roflmao:


If these so called "businesses" on here took night classes, and learned a thing or two.

I own a very small business, I have no drama, people in different states running my business.

Secondly, jd, tami, niki anything having to do with ZENITH I want no parts of. ONLY ZENITHS I WILL OWN ARE OF CAMBELL WHEELS THAT ARE VINTAGE.

the zenith name and legacy is ruined with all these fucking clowns


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> If these so called "businesses" on here took night classes, and learned a thing or two.
> 
> *I own a very small business, I have no drama, people in different states running my business.*
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :h5: lunch monies.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Tami said:


> I WAS GOING TO ASK THE MODS TO DELETE THIS THREAD AND PAT SAID WHY?????????
> 
> EVERYONE'S BEEN COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING BORED ON LAY IT LOW AND IF IT TOOK A NEW THREAD TO SAY WE ARE GETTING
> RID OF OUR SNIBBLING SALES PERSON: THEN HALLELUJAH!!!!!!
> ...


You guys should do well. Like the broad that was on here selling granite steering wheels....


----------



## Pichardo (Oct 18, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> all this drama and bullshit over some wheels. anything that is Zenith, was Zenith, called Zenith people stay away.
> 
> if you want REAL QUALITY WHEELS, WITHOUT LOVE STORIES, PEOPLE IN DIFFERENT STATES TAKING ORDERS WHEN YOU CAN'T ORDER DIRECTLY. MODS GETTING KICKBACKS, SAVE YOUR MONEY AND BUY HERE http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/wirewheels.php


As far as we go back on this site hahahaha I agree with u ese strate tha F up Daytons ONLY on all lowriders, if not moons for my show muscle truck, or forgis on my silverado real hustlers can afford to not stress on all this BS goin on here or in general.. real Gs do wat they want bustas do wat they can


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ahhhhh fuck Daytons Im a busta on chinas


----------



## Pichardo (Oct 18, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ahhhhh fuck Daytons Im a busta on chinas


Haha with a 57 rag I doubt it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pichardo said:


> As far as we go back on this site hahahaha I agree with u ese strate tha F up Daytons ONLY on all lowriders, if not moons for my show muscle truck, or forgis on my silverado real hustlers can afford to not stress on all this BS goin on here or in general.. real Gs do wat they want bustas do wat they can


Ok tupac, since u said certain wheels are cool everyone must abide,


----------



## Pichardo (Oct 18, 2010)

lone star said:


> Ok tupac, since u said certain wheels are cool everyone must abide,


Get a life ese an stop wit ur feminine drama online vato


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

WWK for me. Local shop, good people, quality wheels for a good price.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

YOU LOVED US WHEN WE WERE "ROADSTER WHEELS"- THERE IS NO REASON NOT TO LOVE
US AS "ZEUS"!!!!!!


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Tami said:


> View attachment 1461026
> YOU LOVED US WHEN WE WERE "ROADSTER WHEELS"- THERE IS NO REASON NOT TO LOVE
> US AS "ZEUS"!!!!!!


I think it's your professionalism or the fact you won't post nudes of your daughter :dunno:


----------



## Pichardo (Oct 18, 2010)

Tami said:


> View attachment 1461026
> YOU LOVED US WHEN WE WERE "ROADSTER WHEELS"- THERE IS NO REASON NOT TO LOVE
> US AS "ZEUS"!!!!!!


Fuck that I dont believe puro santa muerte


----------



## Pichardo (Oct 18, 2010)

lone star said:


> Ok tupac, since u said certain wheels are cool everyone must abide,


An no smart ass, "I" like those wheels an "I" can afford them so "I" buy them! any1 else can choose wat they want im just stating wat i roll like a muthufuckin boss ese, u lames still wit chump change


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ok


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

So you say "we" were Roadster? You were just a secretary who married the owner's son. You also got fired from Roadster for your attitude,among other things. Correct?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


> So you say "we" were Roadster? You were just a secretary who married the owner's son. You also got fired from Roadster for your attitude,among other things. Correct?


:nicoderm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

THIS IS REALLY A TRAGEDY AND DEVASTATING; ANYONE LOCAL THAT CAN, PLEASE COME SUPPORT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> So you say "we" were Roadster? You were just a secretary who married the owner's son. You also got fired from Roadster for your attitude,among other things. Correct?


Oh my!

:drama:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

So can anyone tell me where i can buy good quality spoke wheels from


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> So can anyone tell me where i can buy good quality spoke wheels from


save your money and buy daytons!!!

fuck these half ass clowns on here trill talk, we want wheels not this bullshit drama.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

brn2ridelo said:


> So can anyone tell me where i can buy good quality spoke wheels from


YES I CAN!!!!! BUY ZEUS, contrary to a few lewd comments from some; THE TRUTH OF THE MATTER IS, WE BUILD GREAT QUALITY WHEELS THAT ARE BUILT TO LAST, and offer whatever options you desire at an affordable price.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Tami said:


> YES I CAN!!!!! BUY ZEUS, contrary to a few lewd comments from some; THE TRUTH OF THE MATTER IS, WE BUILD GREAT QUALITY WHEELS THAT ARE BUILT TO LAST, and offer whatever options you desire at an affordable price.


lewd comment is the truth, people want wheels not drama and bs. aye stick to building wheels, learn some social and business etiquette and florish


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> lewd comment is the truth, people want wheels not drama and bs. aye stick to building wheels, learn some social and business etiquette and florish


The only drama here is what your making it out to be. I'm not trying to be rude, but I'm tired of stepping back and just letting you and a couple others walk all over me; enough is enough!! AND IM CONFIDENT ENOUGH to know what a great wheel we build


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll buy a set of wheels if u throw in some free papa john's pizzas peyton !!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Pichardo said:


> Haha with a 57 rag I doubt it


Yup I own a 57 rag on chinas ask anybody who knows me I culd give a fuck about daytons really


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup I own a 57 rag on chinas ask anybody who knows me I culd give a fuck about daytons really


To bad it started out as a 4 door post  lol


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

how much do you charge to rebuild roadstars?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

brn2ridelo said:


> So can anyone tell me where i can buy good quality spoke wheels from


Wire wheels King talk to Charlie. Former employee of Zenith.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

PAT-RICK said:


> how much do you charge to rebuild roadstars?


$275 per wheel


----------

